# 1st day of owning and now almost 8 months later



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

He sure is gorgeous!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Bumping
Anyone else?


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

He's looking good.  What breed is he?


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Trekahner or Dutch with a little tb


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Wow interesting mix!  I definitely see the Trekahner.


----------



## annabana27 (Nov 16, 2007)

He looks great!


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

I love his build. He has a very noble face.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

You have done him good


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

He is absolutely beautiful. You must be SO PROUD to be his mom!! Interestingly, I had a friend in college with the same breed/color gelding...your guy looks like a twin to my friend's horse! Together they made it to upper level dressage and did VERY WELL all the time! : D


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone  I am a proud mama and can't wait to see how far we end up going 

If someone could tell me what differences they see that would great


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

AnyOne else? 
Looking for someone to tell me how he or if his confirmation has improved, muscling ect

These are the best confirmation pictures I have gotten of him since I have had him.

Last two pictures are most recent of two weeks ago


----------



## teamfire (May 27, 2011)

He sure is coming along!

His topline is looking a little tight, so make sure you're working him round and correctly.

What are your plans for you two?


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks 
H/J and upper level dressage in time
We are working on our circles and he's doing less of his budging shoulder trick lol 
Idk how much better he will look this spring just cause I'm on drs orders of no riding or working. I was just in a bad car accident on Monday and have a concussion I'm still getting over and I did something bad to my back in the accident so on lots of pain killers and muscle relaxers so drowsy and sick and in pain means in bed mostly 

Thanks


----------



## teamfire (May 27, 2011)

Not sure what's best and whatnot for H/J, but I can tell you my thoughts for dressage. (Again, a disclaimer: I'm still learning conformation too!)

He's just a tad straight behind than what we want, but then, there are a lot of high level horses with this sort of leg. I'm not too sure about his stifle hock set, and his stifle could ideally be set a little lower. He looks a teeny little bit downhill (his stifles seem higher than his elbows) too.

He has great LS joint positioning though, with a decent enough coupling. I'm not sure about his loin, it may be adequate or it may be a tad weak. He has good pelvic length and a nice long femur. 

I always have trouble with analyzing the shoulder, but it looks nice to me. His neck is not set low with a good point of shoulder, so that should help counteract what little downhill he is. 

His neck set is okay, and there is a dip in front of the wither, but that should lessen with correct muscling over the topline. 

All in all, this is a very nice horse I think. =)

EDIT: I just wanted to mention that although I'm not detailed at jumper conformation, I think this horse could be a great jumper. I think his front end is built very nicely for jumping, I can see him tucking those knees easily. And he has a great engine too. I think this horse could be very talented in jumping, actually, if his temperament is right for that.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks!!!!
That's the detailed critique I was looking for and hope to help him improve more
I hope to get video of him free jumping with my time out of the saddle. Have my trainer ride him more and just hope for the best out of a crap situation. Can't risk getting on him with a bad head injury like I have, hope to have you see more of his improvement and tell me what you think!


----------

